# Fatal: master: service(managesieve-login): child killed with signal 11



## NuLL3rr0r (Aug 18, 2017)

I noticed mail/dovecot2-antispam-plugin has been removed from ports since it was deprecated. So, I moved to mail/dovecot2-pigeonhole. Unfortunately, when I hit save button from Preferences > Mail > Filters inside www/sogo3 I get the following error message in my /var/log/maillog:


```
Fatal: master: service(managesieve-login): child 69086 killed with signal 11 (core not dumped - set service managesieve-login { drop_priv_before_exec=yes })
```

As sugguested I enabled drop_priv_before_exec=yes and now I'm getting the following error:


```
Fatal: master: service(managesieve-login): child 86768 killed with signal 11 (core not dumped)
```

Here is my dovecot.conf:


```
# 2.2.31 (65cde28): /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
# Pigeonhole version 0.4.19 (e5c7051)
# OS: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64 
auth_debug = yes
auth_mechanisms = plain login digest-md5 cram-md5
auth_verbose = yes
first_valid_gid = 6
first_valid_uid = 26
last_valid_gid = 6
last_valid_uid = 26
lmtp_save_to_detail_mailbox = yes
mail_debug = yes
mail_gid = mail
mail_home = /mail/%d/%n
mail_location = mdbox:~/mailbox
mail_plugins = quota stats trash zlib
mail_privileged_group = mail
mail_uid = mailnull
managesieve_notify_capability = mailto
managesieve_sieve_capability = fileinto reject envelope encoded-character vacation subaddress comparator-i;ascii-numeric relational regex imap4flags copy include variables body enotify environment mailbox date ihave
namespace inbox {
  inbox = yes
  location =
  mailbox Archive {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Archive
  }
  mailbox Drafts {
    auto = subscribe
    special_use = \Drafts
  }
  mailbox Flagged {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Flagged
  }
  mailbox Junk {
    auto = subscribe
    special_use = \Junk
  }
  mailbox Sent {
    auto = subscribe
    special_use = \Sent
  }
  mailbox Trash {
    auto = subscribe
    special_use = \Trash
  }
  mailbox virtual/All {
    auto = no
    special_use = \All
  }
  prefix =
  separator = /
}
passdb {
  args = /usr/local/etc/dovecot/ldap.conf
  driver = ldap
}
plugin {
  expire = Trash
  expire2 = Trash/*
  expire3 = Junk
  expire_cache = yes
  imapsieve_mailbox1_before = file:/mail/sieve/report-spam.sieve
  imapsieve_mailbox1_causes = COPY
  imapsieve_mailbox1_name = Junk
  imapsieve_mailbox2_before = file:/mail/sieve/report-ham.sieve
  imapsieve_mailbox2_causes = COPY
  imapsieve_mailbox2_from = Junk
  imapsieve_mailbox2_name = *
  quota = dict:User quota::file:/mail/%d/dovecot-quota
  quota_grace = 10%%
  quota_rule = *:storage=1GB
  quota_rule2 = Trash:storage=+10%%
  quota_status_nouser = DUNNO
  quota_status_overquota = 552 5.2.2 Mailbox is full
  quota_status_success = DUNNO
  quota_warning = storage=75%% quota-warning 75 %u
  quota_warning2 = storage=85%% quota-warning 85 %u
  quota_warning3 = storage=95%% quota-warning 95 %u
  quota_warning4 = storage=100%% quota-warning 100 %u
  sieve = /mail/%d/%n/dovecot.sieve
  sieve_before = /mail/sieve/globalfilter.sieve
  sieve_dir = /mail/%d/%n
  sieve_global_dir = /mail/sieve
  sieve_global_extensions = +vnd.dovecot.pipe
  sieve_pipe_bin_dir = /mail/
  sieve_plugins = sieve_imapsieve sieve_extprograms
  stats_command_min_time = 1 mins
  stats_domain_min_time = 12 hours
  stats_ip_min_time = 12 hours
  stats_memory_limit = 16 M
  stats_refresh = 30 secs
  stats_session_min_time = 15 mins
  stats_track_cmds = yes
  stats_user_min_time = 1 hours
  trash = /usr/local/etc/dovecot/trash.conf
  zlib_save = xz
  zlib_save_level = 6
}
protocols = imap pop3 lmtp sieve
service anvil {
  unix_listener anvil {
    group = dovenull
    mode = 01224
    user = dovenull
  }
}
service auth {
  unix_listener auth-client {
    group = mail
    mode = 0660
    user = postfix
  }
  unix_listener auth-master {
    group = mail
    mode = 0600
    user = mailnull
  }
  user = root
}
service config {
  unix_listener config {
    group = dovenull
    mode = 01224
    user = dovenull
  }
}
service imap-login {
  inet_listener imaps {
    address = *
    port = 993
  }
  process_limit = 32
  process_min_avail = 1
}
service lmtp {
  drop_priv_before_exec = yes
  unix_listener /var/spool/postfix/private/dovecot-lmtp {
    group = postfix
    mode = 0660
    user = postfix
  }
}
service managesieve-login {
  chroot =
  drop_priv_before_exec = yes
  group = dovenull
  inet_listener sieve {
    port = 4190
  }
  process_min_avail = 0
  service_count = 1
  user = dovenull
  vsz_limit = 64 M
}
service managesieve {
  process_limit = 1024
}
service pop3-login {
  inet_listener pop3s {
    address = *
    port = 995
  }
  process_limit = 32
  process_min_avail = 1
}
service quota-status {
  client_limit = 1
  executable = quota-status -p postfix
  inet_listener {
    port = 19019
  }
}
service quota-warning {
  executable = script /usr/local/etc/dovecot/quota-warning.sh
  group = mail
  user = mailnull
}
service stats {
  fifo_listener stats-mail {
    group = mail
    mode = 0600
    user = mailnull
  }
}
ssl = required
ssl_cert = </path/to/ssl/certs/example.com.pem
ssl_cipher_list = AES128+EECDH:AES128+EDH
ssl_dh_parameters_length = 4096
ssl_key =  # hidden, use -P to show it
ssl_prefer_server_ciphers = yes
ssl_protocols = !SSLv2 !SSLv3
userdb {
  args = /usr/local/etc/dovecot/ldap.conf
  driver = ldap
}
verbose_proctitle = yes
verbose_ssl = yes
protocol lmtp {
  mail_plugins = quota stats trash zlib sieve
  postmaster_address = postmaster@example.com
  quota_full_tempfail = yes
}
protocol sieve {
  mail_max_userip_connections = 10
  managesieve_implementation_string = Dovecot Pigeonhole
  managesieve_logout_format = bytes=%i/%o
  managesieve_max_line_length = 65536
}
protocol pop3 {
  mail_plugins = quota stats trash zlib
  pop3_client_workarounds = outlook-no-nuls oe-ns-eoh
}
protocol lda {
  mail_plugins = quota stats trash zlib sieve
  postmaster_address = postmaster@example.com
  quota_full_tempfail = yes
  sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
}
protocol smtp {
  ssl = yes
}
protocol imap {
  imap_client_workarounds = delay-newmail tb-extra-mailbox-sep
  mail_max_userip_connections = 96
  mail_plugins = quota stats trash zlib imap_quota imap_sieve imap_stats imap_zlib
}
```

Any suggestions?


----------

